#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-29
<jcastro> cjohnston: at some point in the year do you guys open the windows?
<jcastro> or is it always hot?
<cjohnston> decemberish maybe
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-30
<ghuru> hallo
<DammitJim> what would be a good language to use to convert the following: http://pastebin.com/4k6L8WS9
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-31
<Chloric> Evening FLORIDA!
<MichelleQ> woot?
<itnet7> MichelleQ mhall119 ping
<mhall119> itnet7: pong
<mhall119> itnet7: I'm not sure about the yin yang in the middle, it doesn't seem to fit
<itnet7> Hey there, It's goign to be purple (Aubergine) and orange to represent Canonical and the community
<mhall119> yeah, I just don't really like it
<itnet7> Well I can remove that, but it's going to be pretty bland, unless you have some ideas
<mhall119> I'm not really sure where to put abergine though
<mhall119> have you gotten a price estimate on these yet?
<itnet7> No, I need to e-mail them with an idea, this was like the third drawing... and the only one I've actually liked so far
<mhall119> I don't think it would look too plain with just the logo and lettering
<itnet7> I am going to send them this one today
<itnet7> and get an idea on the pricing
<mhall119> the guitar picks they had at the last one only had the loco and "Ubuntu", and they came out looking real nice
<itnet7> I've heard that they give great discounts, when people are planning to give them away at events
<itnet7> I will send him this, so he can get an idea of what the design will be like, but will not have approve the design and let him know our needs and timelines to see if they can do it
<mhall119> ok
<itnet7> I will send him a note that says that we plan to come up with an altered final design as soon as we can
<mhall119> it may be cheaper to do just the one color too, or at least easier on them if they're painting them by hand
<itnet7> Well, they don't charge extra by color, some people have submitted 16 color designs and pay the same flat fee to setup the die or whatever it is that the mint the coins with
<itnet7> I agree though about limiting the colors
<itnet7> I have some other ideas
<itnet7> Maybe Nautical star in the center?
<itnet7> smaller though
<mhall119> I think we shouldn't mess with teh logo too much, especially if we're going to be giving these out
<mhall119> I'm sure the design team would prefer if we followed the brand guidelines
<itnet7> I would think that with it being the propoer pantone colors, and scaled correctly, with the required orientation that it wouldn't be against the guidelines
<itnet7> s/propoer/proper/
<itnet7> I will read them again
<mhall119> itnet7: yeah, I definitely like it better plain, but maybe that's just me
<DammitJim> hi guys
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-01
<bluebomber> So, Florida LoCo, what's up?
<bluebomber> What kind of ideas do we have for Software Freedom Day, 11.10 launch, anything else...?
<bluebomber> Or are we going to discuss some of the above the next IRC meeting?
<mhall119> hey bluebomber 
<bluebomber> Hey, mhall119 
<mhall119> bluebomber: you can add those as items to discuss in the next meetin
<munz> morning all :)
<munz> sorry been soooo busy lately
<mhall119> bluebomber: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/193/detail/
<mhall119> log in and you should be able to add agenda items
<bluebomber> I thought I could add those, too, seeing as it's a wiki, but kept overlooking the incredibly-easy-to-overlook login button at the top left.
<mhall119> it's not a wiki
<bluebomber> Ahh, you're right, but I always click over to it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam
<bluebomber> Anyway, agenda items added.
<mhall119> awesome
<DammitJim> hey guys
<jamalta> hey
<DammitJim> hey jamalta maybe you can help me... totally off topic, though
<jamalta> what's up?
<DammitJim> are you familiar with SQL stuff?
<jamalta> yeah
<jamalta> well, depends
<DammitJim> so, I have a table that holds something like this:
<DammitJim> http://pastebin.com/e9CViUqp
<DammitJim> and I want it either SQL or another program to return what's under the +++++s
<DammitJim> what's more effective? to use SQL or something else like awk?
<DammitJim> of course, there are 800 locations and about 40 channels
<DammitJim> I think they call this pivoting or something like that
<jamalta> you can do that with sql
<jamalta> i have no clue how you would do it with awk though
<DammitJim> oh really? I can do this in sql?
<DammitJim> I'm using mysql
<jamalta> there's a simple way
<jamalta> which would be to query the locations and then loop through them and query for the person for each channel
<jamalta> and then i'm sure there's a way to do it with a group by which i would need to create the table to make sure i did right, since i'm a bit rusty with that
<DammitJim> hhhmmmm... I guess that's the piece where I don't know how to approach... the looping piece. Sounds like I'd need a procedure?
<jamalta> although, it might just require sub-queries
<jamalta> You're accessing the DB directly?
<DammitJim> do you know what this is called? what I want to do... so I can search online?
<DammitJim> yes
<jamalta> Ohh
<jamalta> So it's not an application you're building? You just want to pull the data?
<DammitJim> well, I have flexibility to make it an app
<DammitJim> I was just trying to figure out what gets done in SQL and what gets done in the application layer
<DammitJim> I'll have scripts that run automatically to do all this stuff
<jamalta> I mean, something like this _might_ work but I haven't tested it
<jamalta> SELECT Location, (SELECT Owner FROM Table WHERE Channel = 1 AND Location = ParentTable.Location) AS Channel1, (SELECT Owner FROM Table WHERE Channel = 2 AND Location = ParentTable.Location) AS Channel2 FROM Table as ParentTable
<jamalta> Oh, add a Group by in there
<jamalta> GROUP BY Location
<DammitJim> oh ok, but at the end of the day, I have to hard code the channel column, don't I?
<jamalta> Yep, that's why I wouldn't do it that way
<DammitJim> lol
<jamalta> Instead, I would have a Locations table, a Channels table and then a user/owner table
<jamalta> Then a table that joins all 3
<DammitJim> no biggie... the channels aren't going to change
<DammitJim> oh, I have the locations table and the channels table already
<jamalta> Does an owner have it's own table?
<jamalta> Or do you only ever need a name / username?
<jamalta> If you have an owner table then you just want a table that has owner_id, location_id, channel_id
<DammitJim> the table example I pastebin'd is derived from other tables so yeah, the owner has it's own table at the beginning
<jamalta> Ah
<DammitJim> yup, that makes sens
<DammitJim> e
<DammitJim> but I still don't get how to do the pivoting
<jamalta> So what you want is a list of locations with each channel, right?
<DammitJim> I want to see a matrix of locations vs channels with the owners in the corresponding cells
<DammitJim> it's like a report, ya know?
<jamalta> and a location always has an entry for every channel?
<jamalta> well, that doesn't matter really
<DammitJim> jamalta, I'll check with you later, if this is distracting, I'm sorry
<DammitJim> I have to run an errand and I'll be back later if you have any other ideas
<DammitJim> I just wanted some pointers so I could google what I need to do, but I don't even know what to call it LOL
<jamalta> well, i don't know if there's a term for this but it's just getting data and printing it
<jamalta> i would do it outside the sql level though
<jamalta> for example
<jamalta> here's some pseudo-code on how i would go about it
<jamalta> http://pastebin.com/CaTvRwDQ
<jamalta> the {} in the query is how i was referring to data coming from the script and not the DB
<jamalta> so {channel.id} is coming from the channel that's being looped on
<jamalta> etc.
<jamalta> OwnerChannel is what I called the table that joins Owner, Channel and Location
<jamalta> brb
<jamalta> back
<jamalta> global jam is at 9:45am?
<DammitJim> thanks jamalta 
<jamalta> ah, np!
<jamalta> hopefully it was helpful, rather than confusing :\
<DammitJim> it's a different approach
<DammitJim> I've been reading on http://www.artfulsoftware.com/infotree/queries.php#78
<jamalta> Ahh
<jamalta> That's all SQL then :)
<DammitJim> yeah, but again, I've just been trying to figure out if I should do it all in SQL or part sql and part application
<DammitJim> so, I guess there are many approaches to this problem and you did it with one
<cjohnston> jamalta: my house tomorrow.. can you come?
<jamalta> cjohnston: ohh, the loco site has something in lakeland listed
<jamalta> what itme?
<jamalta> time*
<jamalta> and where?
<jamalta> rather, where is your house? :)
<cjohnston> ya.. we changed it.. but i didnt put up my address
<cjohnston> pine hills
<jamalta> ah, alright
<cjohnston> during the day
<jamalta> ah alright, down by colonial?
<jamalta> (down considering i'm in sanford)
<cjohnston> statik: ping
<cjohnston> jamalta: pm
<statik> hi there cjohnston 
<jamalta> statik: he just left, i sent you a pm
<jck77> hello
<jck77> is anybody from the broward or dade county?
<mhall119> I think jcastro is close now
<mhall119> some others too, I don't remember which though
<mhall119> reya, but he's offline
<jck77> umm ok
<jck77> I would like to participate in a meeting or software release party down here
<jcastro> I am in Boca
<jcastro> but I thought I was all by myself!
<itnet7> jcastro: there are close to 10 Florida Team members that live within an hour south of you, You're about 2 hours 10 Min. south from me
<itnet7> zus also lives closer to you and jck77
<jamalta> is ubuntu-us-fl@lists.ubuntu.com the right address for our mailing list?
<itnet7> jamalta: yes, but you're no longer subscribed
<itnet7> I just let it through
<jamalta> oh :(
<jamalta> oh thanks!
<itnet7> I can try and add that address you used for ya
<itnet7> but I moderated it using listadmin
<jamalta> that'd be great! :)
<itnet7> cool
<jamalta> is anything else going on for the jam this weekend?
<itnet7> Not sure, I was planning to get a group together up here, but haven't had time to plan it
<jamalta> Ah, alright
<jcastro> jck77: we should get beer.
<jcastro> oops, I mean "jam this weekend".
<bluebomber_satel> Would someone provide me cjohnston's address for the event tomorrow, please?
<bluebomber_satel> He appears away.
<bluebomber_satel> Thanks, everyone. I guess there's nothing like asking for a physical address to silence an IRC chat.
<itnet7> bluebomber_satel: lol
<itnet7> I don't have it, otherwise I'd PM you
<itnet7> bluebomber_satel: you have off from school tomorrow?
<bluebomber_satel> itnet7: I might be able to make it for a couple hours. I'm a grad student => Few classes.
<itnet7> bluebomber_satel: cool! I was going to try and swing by, but I found out I have to work tomorrow for coverage
<itnet7> Hope everyone has some fun!
<bluebomber_satel> itnet7: Thanks, I'll have some extra fun on your behalf if I make it and you don't.
<bluebomber_satel> How have you been?
<itnet7> +1
<itnet7> I have been pretty good, and you?
<bluebomber_satel> Fine, thanks, busy.
<bluebomber_satel> Kindasorta
<bluebomber_satel> We had an amazing time in Portland.
<bluebomber_satel> I loved that city so much, I'm seriously considering moving out there. I hear a lot of good things about the pacific northwest in general.
<itnet7> Oh, you went there for Linuxcon?
<itnet7> I'll bet it was awesome!
<jck77> hey itnet7 
<jck77> jcastro: I live in fort Lauderdale, well is almost Davie cuz is close to i95 and 595
<jck77> jcastro: I dont know my plans for this weekend, my mother in law is in town and that sucks
<jck77> lol
<bluebomber_satel> Not Linuxcon (I wish). For IEEENano.
<itnet7> Ah!
<bluebomber_satel> Well, should I email cjohnston?
<itnet7> jamalta: If you get a chance, can you PM bluebomber_satel the address please
<itnet7> for the Community Web Jam tomorrow
<mhall119> jamalta: are you going to be at the jam tomorrow?
<mhall119> itnet7: should check with cjohnston before sending out his address
<itnet7> mhall119: thanks
<jamalta> mhall119: yeah :)
<jamalta> although i'll be working and won't be able to participate on the jam too much
<jamalta> oh, bluebomber left.. i guess he can get it when he comes back.
<mhall119> jamalta: are you still with flickr?
<jamalta> mhall119: yeah
<mhall119> working remote now or something?
<jamalta> sorry keep going away from irc and not checking back
<jamalta> yeah, i'm working remotely now
<mhall119> cool
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-02
<mhall119> cjohnston: hey, I need an address and a time please sir
<DammitJim> hey mhall119 
<cjohnston> mornin.. anyone comin over?
<jck77> good morning
<jck77> wish I could :-)
<jck77> where the people from Miami at?
<jck77> damn I cant be the only one ehehehe
<cjohnston> dunno.. asleep maybe.. for the past 2 months.. lol
<cjohnston> jimmah: why arent you here
<cjohnston> jamalta is here.. jimmah should be here too
<cjohnston> jamalta: mhall119 http://arstechnica.com/telecom/news/2011/08/opendns-and-google-working-with-cdns-on-dns-speedup.ars
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-03
<jcastro> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> jcastro: http://ec2-50-16-133-193.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<jcastro> whoa, awesome!
<mhall119> has private rooms now
<jcastro> is that trunk?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> go to /admin/ and login as root/password to see private rooms and meetings
<jcastro> it didn't need a login
<jcastro> it like knew from the SSO or something
<mhall119> hmm, it shouldn't
<bluebomber> What's up, Florida Ubunters?
<mhall119> hey bluebomber 
<mhall119> itnet7: happy birthday
<bluebomber> Happy birthday, itnet7! (?)
<bluebomber> How was the event yesterday at cjohnston's?
<mhall119> bluebomber: good, I had to leave early, but it was great seeing jamalta again
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-04
<ransak> i need help with my usb wireless adapter.. can anyone help please?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-27
<ShawnR> this isn't a good sign: http://www.jaxlug.org i get a database error... oops
<linux-noob> can anyone please help me to configure sudo command to prompt for password each time sudo is used?
<ShawnR> it should, by default...
<ShawnR> did you skip a password for your user account?
<ShawnR> it is the same password as the original account you setup when installing ubuntu, but if you left the password blank, it might just skip the password prompt for sudo
<ShawnR> aaaand there they go, you're welcome?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-28
<cpatel> hi
<ShawnR> anyone here ever worked with the amazon S3?
<maxolasersquad> Any grepping experts out there?
<maxolasersquad> grepping with regexes?
<chaynie> how "expert" do you need?
<maxolasersquad> chaynie: I got it figured out.
<maxolasersquad> My plan of attack was way wrong.
<maxolasersquad> I pipe ls to grep to get certain files I want and generate a signle PDF we send out for printing.
<maxolasersquad> it was discovered today that the regex wasn't picking up some files.
<maxolasersquad> Anyways, by simply changing {3} to {3,7} I could capture the right files.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-29
<parmount> hey
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-01
<ShawnR> anyone here have experience using dnsmasq?
<ShawnR> wow, musta been a netsplit with the size of the channel :/
<govatent> hello
<ShawnR> hola
<govatent> how are you? 
<ShawnR> banging out issues with dnsmasq
<ShawnR> sometimes works great, sometimes it just stops up
<ShawnR> so hard to troubleshoot b/c it only happens sometimes
<govatent> what's the issue youre trying to find? 
<ShawnR> but tcpdump sees a lot of traffic on port 53 for daisy.ubuntu.com (whoopsie daisy error reporting)... which seems to be a reported/known bug
<ShawnR> sometimes it just doens't work, returning nothing
<ShawnR> http://pastebin.com/Cf7cGknx
<ShawnR> and othertimes it works fine
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-08-27
<DammitJim> can one buy Ubuntu support?
<zoopster> DammitJim: yes
<DammitJim> is that through canonical?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-25
<Bryanstein> Anybody seen Jimmy around lately?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-26
<ahoneybun> hey mhall119 
<jose> GUESS WHO'S GOING TO FOSSETCON!
<ahoneybun> ?
<jose> you!
<ahoneybun> yep lol
<mhall119> rock on!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-28
<ahoneybun> hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> mhall119: guess who is going to see your session at fossetcon
<mhall119> 16:09 < jose> GUESS WHO'S GOING TO FOSSETCON!
<mhall119> 16:16 < ahoneybun> ?
<mhall119> 16:17 < jose> you!
<mhall119> 16:20 < ahoneybun> yep lol
<mhall119> I'm guessing you :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-29
<F2_> Bryanstein: now that’s a nickname
<Bryanstein> Ah F2_ what a lovely surprise :oD
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I emailed you abstracts on the 23, did you get them?
<mhall119> I also asked about having 60 minute slots rather than 90
<Bryanstein> mhall119, I got the abstract but not the reduction in time...lemme look again
<mhall119> Bryanstein: at the bottom of the email
<f2> and I even have my nick password to prove it
<f2> ha
 * Bryanstein steals f2 's password
<f2> Bryanstein: don’t you dare
<f2> :-)
<Bryanstein> :oP
<Bryanstein> mhall119, ummm so the whole point was for everything to line up
<f2> Bryanstein: I’ll be there Saturday.  Thanks for arranging the time, I just found a flight that lets me come down in the morning and back by midnight
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I know, but 1.5 hours is a long time to fill
<Bryanstein> f2, Saturday...you're cutting it close...not much sun for you!
<Bryanstein> mhall119, well sorta...the whole point is to have sessions end together
<f2> Bryanstein: I know - if it was up to me I would stay all week.  But my dearest is sick, so I want to be home this month, your Saturday is my only planned day away
<mhall119> Bryanstein: do you have another track running thursday that's filled with 1.5 hour slots?
<Bryanstein> So if you have 3 people in 3 hours so be it
<Bryanstein> But that creates a situation where you need 6 people or 5 people and a 1 hour panel
<mhall119> Bryanstein: My concern is that I'll have 1 hour of material for a 90 minute slot
<Bryanstein> mhall119, well like I said...as long as there is one per hour for the duration and ending at lunch...it's cool
<Bryanstein> Now if you don't have enough content to fill the space then I can try to arrange getting someone else in there and shortening the Ubucon
<mhall119> Bryanstein: ok, let me arrange what we've got and see how it fits
<Bryanstein> Instead of 6 it can be 3
<mhall119> Bryanstein: can you email me the actual timeslots we have? I'll email you back a proposed schedule for them
<Bryanstein> mhall119, it's on the list :oP
<Bryanstein> I'll dig it out and email it to you
<mhall119> thanks, just the start and end times for each slot is all I need
<Bryanstein> mhall119, so this is the canundrum...hmm I spelled that right...I'm worrying that there might not be enough gas to get through the full 6
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I'm assuming you'll post the schedule and provide signage for the sessions?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, well so far the topics are posted but there is a lot of flux, we only know who is doing what in regards to the sessions submitted which is two!
<Bryanstein> There is digital signage but the time slots...no one has actually responded to the email thread.
<Bryanstein> Well not no one..not since about a week or two ago
<Bryanstein> http://fossetcon.org/2014/session/ubucon-fossetcon
<Bryanstein> That is what we have and the other sessions have no data because when I made them they were still concepts and being that f2 is coming in on Sat..he'll miss the Ubucon completely so errr has has to be taken off
<mhall119> bbl, dinner time
<f2> Bryanstein: sorry, promise to bring down some fun hardware next time to make up, but the Server Deep Dive Saturday is all I can do right now.
<Bryanstein> f2, sure thing!
<f2> Bryanstein: I may actually have something to show you Saturday… looks like I may get my hands on an A15 board next week
<Bryanstein> Hmmm so are you going to show it and leave it with me or just show it and run off?
<Bryanstein> f2, I might have some hardware to give you also :oD
<f2> Bryanstein: I will show it to you, not to the audience ;-) The Deep Dive is a security and Kernel thing, not a handware show
<Bryanstein> f2,  of course but there are hardware geeks lurking everywhere...I'm asking if you are going to GIVE me the A15?
 * Bryanstein remembers to look up f2 's room number >:o)
<f2> haha
 * f2 will have to remember to use the safe
<Bryanstein> f2, you given any thought to the minnowboard max?
<Bryanstein> hahaha
<Bryanstein> There is a really nice safe in the rooms too
<f2> Bryanstein: cannot be worse than the original.  Is it shipping yet?
<Bryanstein> f2 yes it actually is...the original heh...lets not talk about that here...this channel is logged :oP
<f2> :-D
<Bryanstein> But now...the max...a whole lot better...worlds better...some minor issues but they are firmware fixes, well so far
<Bryanstein> It's a pretty nifty little piece of hardware that of course obliterates our dear ARM in regards to io throughput
<Bryanstein> 2GB of ram...with a fancy uefi thing going on
<f2> yes, because we need the mouse to set up the BIOS :-)
<f2> but I agree, it is getting interesting 
<f2> Bryanstein: Yocto, I presume?
<Bryanstein> Haha...well this one...I don't think it's like full blown gui...it's more like a traditional bios with no mouse so far
<Bryanstein> f2, well initially that was the target...but ummm most enthusiasts don't run it 
<Bryanstein> It runs everything though and well...I
<Bryanstein> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6RoF99T_TQ
<Bryanstein> I recorded that just for wtf sake
<mhall119> \
<f2> Bryanstein: you need practice with those rockets man
<f2> :D
<Bryanstein> f2, those are the worst...I'm better with the machine gun
<f2> Bryanstein: I’d say it definitely has better frame rate than a Raspberry PI, I’ll grant you that
<Bryanstein> f2, oh well I have it limited to 60fps
<Bryanstein> In the game and the LCD limits it
<Bryanstein> It is a horse for sure
<Bryanstein> It's matching the hz sync rate to the frame rate
<Bryanstein> The only thing that is keeping me from really really using it is the sata multiplier isn't yet enabled in the firmware :o(
<Bryanstein> I've got a Raid array that I'd like to use it with but it only recognizes 1 drive so far
<f2> Bryanstein: but it will work? Not seen a single small board supporting that yet
<f2> (sata multiplier)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-30
<Bryanstein> f2, well yes...the v1 minnow did
<Bryanstein> This one does too
<f2> ah, interesting
<Bryanstein> I was using the raid array on the original minnow via sata
<f2> (never had a v1 minnow — too expensive)
<Bryanstein> Yes it was and it was only 32 bit :oO
<Bryanstein> I'll have to post something to their mailing list so that I can "formally" ask for it to be turned on in the firmware
<Bryanstein> Otherwise it won't happen...irc isn't watched like mailing lists are
<f2> or you can turn to “Russian Hacked BIOS” as a solution
<f2> (don’t ask… will tell you when I see you)
<f2> had to do that to get RAID 10 on some hardware
<f2> Bryanstein: gotta go.  See you on the 13th (my birthday!)
<Bryanstein> Wow cool! later
<mhall119> Bryanstein: did you send me that email of timeslots?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-31
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: just curious about something, did you speak to that magcius guy about Unity in my thread on Reddit?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: was that about Unity on other distros?
<mhall119> if so, yes, we spoke over IRC a bit
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: yeah
<Nothing_Much> and that's a good thing, more communication!
<Nothing_Much> I'm just going through what people have to say about this whole "situation" where Canonical is the devil or some weird stuff like that
<Nothing_Much> which is untrue
<Nothing_Much> *just to clarify*
<mhall119> Bryanstein: is System76 going to be at FOSSETCON?
<jose> mhall119: nope
<jose> they won't :(
<mhall119> ah, too bad, in that case if you have some extra stickers you wouldn't mind giving away, that would be great
<jose> I have a whole bunch, I'll make sure to get some to the conference
<ahoneybun> I want stickers!
<Nothing_Much> I want an AMD laptop from System76 :(
<Nothing_Much> Shame they stick to Intel only
<jose> ahoneybun: I'll get you some!
<ahoneybun> jose: thanks@
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: Intel has better linux support
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-27
<Garheade> Morning all
<mhall119> morning Garheade 
<Garheade> mhall119: as in Michael Hall? I didn't realize you were in FL.
<mhall119> Garheade: yup, in between Tampa and Orlando
 * Garheade cleary doesn't pay enough attention to G+
<Garheade> A quick introduction to myself. I'm a linux user curently hiding from the real world in West Palm.
<mhall119> welcome Garheade, there's a lot of activity down in south florida, including an upcoming release party in (I think) delray beach
<mhall119> ahoneybun_ can tell you more about it, he's organizing 
<Garheade> I may have meet ahoneybun_ before, either at FLUX or Delray Tech Space.
<Garheade> I know I've met KeithIMyers before.
<mhall119> both are pretty awesome guys
<mhall119> Garheade: in addition to Ubuntu events, we're also going to be at FOSSETCON again later this year: http://www.fossetcon.org/
<mhall119> speaking of which, I should submit talk proposals
<Garheade> mhall119: I'm still trying to confirm that I can make it to fossetcon
<fsfsmari> I need to call that hotel. TODAY.
<ahoneybun> mhall119: Garheade Delray Beach at the awesome Delray Tech Space thanks to the great fsfsmari
<ahoneybun> Garheade: I've been to both the DTS and FLUX
<ahoneybun> so maybe there
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'm back now if you want to do a hangout
<ahoneybun> let try to get fsfsmari!
<fsfsmari> I'm down for that!
<fsfsmari> Give me fifteen minutes to get home.
<Garheade> ahoneybun: fsfsmari says I should be in the hangout for comedic releif.
<ahoneybun> Garheade: I don't see a reason against
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g32coefahflsmiqgnjwq4vzcbaa?hl=en for anyone who wants to talk about a release party
<Garheade> mhall119: I'm on mobile, can you invite me? randomincolorado@gmail.com
<mhall119> Garheade: sent
<Garheade> Thanks
<mhall119> Bryanstein: ping
<mhall119> Bryanstein: just wanted to check if we can get a room for UbuCon at FOSSETCON again this year
<Nothing_Much> Question.. uh.. would a carrier have to support some form of a smartphone before texting is allowed?
<mhall119> no, SMS doesn't require a smartphone
<mhall119> now if you want something like Telegram or WhatsApp, then yes
<Nothing_Much> well.. what about image texting?
<ahoneybun> data usuage
<ahoneybun> I know Verizon needs your data to be on to send a picture
<ahoneybun> Google Hangouts by passes this
<Nothing_Much> well then, quite frankly, MMS shouldn't be a part of data
<ahoneybun> Verizon disagress
<ahoneybun> *disagrees
<Nothing_Much> well darnm
<Nothing_Much> darn*
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much: got the big RED?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: "Anyone wanting to use Ubuntu needs 'permission' from Canonical to use the project! It's no surprise that SteamOS moved to Debian and Google chose Gentoo OS for OnHub instead of Snappy Ubuntu. I hope Canonical will realize it in time and do something about it. "
<ahoneybun> http://www.itworld.com/article/2977002/open-source-tools/former-apple-ceo-launches-stylish-android-phones.html
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, red?
<ahoneybun> Verizon
<Nothing_Much> oh no
<Nothing_Much> something small
<Nothing_Much> but based off big blue
<ahoneybun> AT&T
<ahoneybun> ?
<Nothing_Much> yes
<Nothing_Much> well
<Nothing_Much> something that runs off of att's network
<ahoneybun> Cricket
<Nothing_Much> Nope, Consumer Cellular
<ahoneybun> oh ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-28
<mhall119> ahoneybun: the alternative was that they use Ubuntu's resources and don't give anything to keep those resources available to you and Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm just quoting
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it's not totally wrong, Valve wanted to sell millions of consoles that used Ubuntu's bandwidth and infrastructure to keep their users up to date, and they didn't want to pay Canonical to use them
<ahoneybun> oh I'm sure
<ahoneybun> keep profits high
<mhall119> the thing is, if that happened, it means that Kubuntu's users would be competing for those resources with Steam gamers, who outnumber you by a couple orders of magnitude
<ahoneybun> under 1% of linux users really
<mhall119> Canonical invests in that infrastructure for Ubuntu, and it gives derivatives like Kubuntu free use of them because we value community and because we can currently swallow those costs
<ahoneybun> still a lot
<mhall119> but we can't afford to swallow the cost of supporting SteamOS users
<ahoneybun> that sounds so like company talk
<ahoneybun> tbh
<ahoneybun> oh yea a company like Valve can pull their own weight I agree
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that doesn't make it not true
<ahoneybun> I just like to have your honest thought on the whole thing
<mhall119> the thing is, if we don't have the IP policy, our options become "Let both Valve and Kubuntu use it for free" or "Let *neither* Valve nor Kubuntu use it for free"
<ahoneybun> but again I don't want to let this get between us
<mhall119> The policy, as messy as it is, let's us take a middle ground that allow community derivates free access while not allowing commercial derivates free access
<ahoneybun> I enjoy Ubuntu as it lets me get involved with the whole Open Source community
<ahoneybun> even past Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> and help other projects like LibreOffice
<mhall119> my honest opinion is that (A) it's messy but (B) it's the only option I've heard that lets something like Kubuntu exist without having to rebuild everything from scratch
<ahoneybun> flavors sure
<ahoneybun> but derivates have to build from source
<ahoneybun> I understand the cost point 
<mhall119> even Mint and Elementary, we can extend the free option to them, but we can do it selectively so that we don't give billion-dollar companies the same privilege
<ahoneybun> I feel that most are angry/pissed about the messiness of it
 * ahoneybun not sure if that is a word
<ahoneybun> I don't see elementary going on for long with their release cycle not matching Ubuntu
<mhall119> that's some of it, some of it is the normal FUD and hate-mongering that we get for almost everything. I think most of it is just misunderstanding what the policy does, or a mismatch of expectations of what Canonical should be doing
<mhall119> people tend to think that Kubuntu and Mint use Ubuntu the way Ubuntu uses Debian, but it's really quite different
<ahoneybun> I'm just a bit biased ;) in it but it doesnt' stop me from trying to understand both points
<mhall119> IMO, it would be extremely unethical if Canonical were to point 40 million users at Debian's servers, rather than providing our own
<ahoneybun> kubuntu and mint point at Ubuntu servers
<ahoneybun> while Ubuntu rebuilds from debian with patches
<ahoneybun> (for Unity quite a bit lol)
<mhall119> less that it used to be :)
<ahoneybun> that is the reason I stopped packaging for a while
<ahoneybun> or trying anyway
<ahoneybun> damn patches
<mhall119> I hated workign with patches, me and quilt didn't get along
<ahoneybun> me and nothing got along
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> mhall119: check this out: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=breeze.git&a=commit&h=3ebb6ed33fb6522b0f5ca855a9fbd2b79c165e65
<ahoneybun> I made it into a upstream release!
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I saw your G+ post about that :)
<mhall119> congratulations
<ahoneybun> lots of things came from Akademy
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfbK2MzsEDU
<ahoneybun> python for prizes lol
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, wow
 * Nothing_Much is jealous
<ahoneybun> jealous?
<ahoneybun> I wonder if I could write my Android settings on a NFC device so I can just tap for backups...
<Nothing_Much> I feel so alone that I know nothing about programming, but I run Linux!
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: that's fixable :)
<Nothing_Much> Well, either I learn programming to fit in the crowd, or more people like me start using a proper Linux distro, like Ubuntu.
<ahoneybun> proper?
<Nothing_Much> Android isn't a proper Linux distro.
 * ahoneybun has moved to Arch before
 * Nothing_Much 's talking about Android
<ahoneybun> Hopefully Plasma Mobile will be ready in a year or so
<Nothing_Much> Whatever gets people to use better software, whether by exploitation or not, is going to be the best thing for FOSS and the GPL.
 * ahoneybun pokes mhall119 to get NFC to work on Ubuntu Phone
<mhall119> poking the wrong person
<Nothing_Much> NFC?
<ahoneybun> maybe you could poke the right person
<ahoneybun> near field communction
<mhall119> is there a Qt API for NFC?
<ahoneybun> no clue
<Nothing_Much> what's NFC do?
<mhall119> ah, looks like there is
<ahoneybun> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtnfc-index.html
<ahoneybun> yep
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: very close poximity communication between devices
<Nothing_Much> like a vaccuum cleaner? o.o
<ahoneybun> depends if the system is set to use it
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: it's what Apple Pay and Google Wallet use, so you can pay from your phone
<Nothing_Much> ohhhhhhh that thing
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I have a NFC tag in my van that turns off wifi, pairs my phone and car audio , and opens Google Play Music :)
<ahoneybun> thing is that the iPhone 6 can only use it for Apple Pay
<ahoneybun> Android lets you use it for TONSSSSS of things
<Nothing_Much> nice
<Nothing_Much> but still
<Nothing_Much> Android isn't a proper Linux distro
<Nothing_Much> well, hopefully that changes once KDE releases that application that allows Android apps to run on actual Linux distros!
<ahoneybun> feels like you don't like Android
<ahoneybun> sounds like
<Nothing_Much> yeah, kinda
<ahoneybun> types his phone on his tv lol
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: KDE being able to run Android apps isn't going to make Android a proper distro
<Nothing_Much> well, I know that
<Nothing_Much> but that means I have more choices and I could run Android apps on Linux :0
<Garheade> Morning yo
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-29
<ahoneybun> o/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-29
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the heck
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> now Kodi is muted and I don't know how to undo it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the TV is not muted, the system is not
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> makes no damn since
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *sense
<siva_machina> have you tried turning off and back on again?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It went by my phone volume
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> man this thing keeps chaning IP Addresses
<floridagram> <KMyers> Check out @JohnLegere's Tweet: https://twitter.com/JohnLegere/status/770233962807513088?s=09
<floridagram> <KMyers> It looks like T-Mobile did a bit of backpedaling with the T-Mobile One plan
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers I have to say, I really am impressed how this Sony Z "just works" with adb
<floridagram> <RazPi> I've had phones just refuse to be recognized by adb, this time I didn't even have a driver installed, and adb sees it.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi - It was a Google Play Edition phone, standard adb and fastboot implementation
<floridagram> <RazPi> Nice :O
<floridagram> <RazPi> Oh I did fanart for a current favorite webcomic of mine
<floridagram> <RazPi> https://twitter.com/razwelles/status/770040304732868608
<floridagram> <RazPi> Check out their comic, I think the artist is in Florida too http://www.mollybeans.com/comic/dr-sofia-elsker/
<floridagram> <KMyers> So... I was just called a "Hipster", I am not sure if I should be offended or just save the effort and jump into traffic
<siva_machina> a hipster because?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am not sure
<floridagram> <RazPi> How are you even a hipster
<floridagram> <RazPi> You're totally standards compliant. That's like the opposite of hipster.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> he runs Linux. He muat be a hipster
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> must*
<maxolasersquad> I've found whenever people aren't doing what someone else thinks they should be doing, they just call them a hipster.
<maxolasersquad> Maybe his tape deck runs Linux.
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers dang I got a few likes from your retweet xD
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @jackhidary is now following me. … m.twitter.com/jackhidary/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I don't know why he would follow me though.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I dont know why this person does not follow me https://twitter.com/AdamOutler
<floridagram> <RazPi> I wonder if there's a market for linux related one-shot comics. 3 panels and stuff
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> xfcd
<floridagram> <RazPi> They're not particularly linux
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> some are
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers I don't think he has logged into twitter for a whie
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Fwd from MariusQuabeck: iOS 10 is great
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm Type C with QC? Is that still a hack?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Any other pulse visualizers for the tty other than cava?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> term**
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - QuickCharge over Type C will ALWAYs be a hack
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that's what I'm saying
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's stupid to have it with Type C
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the new Blu XR has it
<floridagram> <KMyers> I cannot take Blu seriously until they get on the ball with OTAs
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the Blu R1 HD is getting like 3 or 4 reboots a day
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Because of security updates or new features?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it seems with Calls mostly
<floridagram> <KMyers> Both
<floridagram> <Abrerr> oic
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi - I know, and I was not even wearing Google Glass when I was called a hipster - at least if that were the case, it would have been ok
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://lifehacker.com/some-anker-usb-c-cables-are-getting-recalled-for-a-hard-1785887067?utm_campaign=socialflow_lifehacker_facebook&utm_source=lifehacker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Ubuntu on a Surface
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - look what I found
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i believe this is what you're looking for, keith
<floridagram> <KMyers> Well played sir
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i have my moments
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Apperantly Gene Wilder has died.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> What!?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> complication due to Alxheimers Disease
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> complications*
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i didn't even realize he had alzhiemers
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> alzheimers
<floridagram> <Abrerr> shamesauce. It's a Young Frankenstein kinda night.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Likewise
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Some cable management
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> What @Ivoriesablaze ?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> ?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nvm
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-30
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yep saw it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Wow
<floridagram> <KMyers> Cleaning out some old things
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> The only .06 release
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @RazPi PC-BSD is now TrueOS
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers Can you do sshuttle with multiple hops?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I need to go Ubuntu->server hardware->vm
<floridagram> <KMyers> Never tried to be honest, I want to say no though
<floridagram> <KMyers> Something a VPN is better suited for
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun, no it isn't. Trueos is pc-bsds server os
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Didn't Niantic separate from Google?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm not what DistroWatch said
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I was doing a TCPDump and I found this URL within the packet captures: pgorelease.nianticlabs.com
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That leads to a google page
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes @AdamOutler - They became indepeandant in 2015
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun, I don't see any mention of it on there website or forum. But might of overlooked something
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> So both will be called that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Not just server
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> More proof he does not know America
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Who is Kaepernick? and why do I care what he stands for? err not stands for.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> He's the quarterback for the San Francisco 49ers
<siva_machina> yup definitly don't care then
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze and @govatent - Remember, 25 cents a gallon off of Shell gas from T-Mobile Tuesdays
<floridagram> <govatent> I thought about it, but BJ's gas is already cheap enough
<floridagram> <KMyers> I wish I had a BJs gas closer to me
<floridagram> <KMyers> Now it all makes sense to me - As you all know, the iPhone 7 is expected to drop the headphone jack. The money saved on this "new Feature" will help Apple cover this new bill … http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/30/technology/apple-tax-eu-us-ireland/index.html
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Who at cnn thought it was a good idea to have autoplay videos embeded on there page?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Idiots who want people to hit the back button on their browser
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The bot has gone mad.
<floridagram> <KMyers> No joke
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I know what it is
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I had a connection issue with linode for a few mins
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> And the bot is on therr
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *there
<floridagram> <Abrerr> bot feeling better?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am still a bit sick
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> hey, everyone, Surprise Bioshock Stream!!! bit.ly/Ivories
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Down vote
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-31
<siva_machina> Was the bot having a spaz attack?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I think it was a connection issue or something
<ahoneybun> yea looking at the log in IRC it seems to be a connection issue, I also had issues with my bouncer too
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I just added a sweet feature to my light switches.  Tap on then tap off within 2 seconds and the light will come on and then turn off 30 seconds later.
<floridagram> * ahoneybun wants cool lights
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> My kids have the cool lights.   They turn colors.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I summit my first PR to Mycroft
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *summited
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> did anybody go to my stream?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> so that's a no...
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> well, ok, then
<siva_machina> I was already watching a stream before you started
<siva_machina> >.>
<floridagram> <KMyers> I just ordered 10 KG (22.2 LBS) of Fillament
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Woe
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What flavor?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Um, PLA Plastic
<floridagram> <KMyers> White if you want to know
<floridagram> <KMyers> It was the brand @ahoneybun told me about a few days ago that was on sale. I ordered one roll and it seems to print well.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Normally I pay $25-$30 per KG for filament, this stuff is currently $9.99 per KG. Normally I get 4 x 1KG rolls for $100 - I was able to get 10 x 1 KG rolls for $99.99 with free Amazon Shipping
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Wow
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is also packed well in a vacuum sealed bag with desiccant packets so it should store well
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am also setting up a dedicated makerspace in my bedroom, I have been wanting to do that for a while so I dont clutter my desk or the house with my projects
<floridagram> <KMyers> It will be useful as it will have more storage than the shelf I was using for 3D Printing so I will be able to have a place to store all of those rolls I ordered
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm really liking Kodi so far
<floridagram> <KMyers> Well done, I use the same service to save a lot at the pump. My record was $1.30 per gallon off
<floridagram> <KMyers> Which in my case - I was only paying 97 cents a gallon
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I like this as well @KMyers
<floridagram> <govatent> Jax asks what color
<floridagram> <KMyers> White
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://amzn.to/2bSnvsx
<floridagram> <KMyers> Tell @jadaba that they have ABS as well for prices ranging from $6.99 - $9.99 - http://amzn.to/2bSnyEH
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have not tried the ABS yet but the PLA prints A LOT better than I expected. The rafts came off cleanly
<floridagram> <KMyers> which is not always expected with "cheap" filament
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler https://www.engadget.com/2016/08/31/google-onhub-phillips-hue-lighting-integration/
<roaksoax> /w/win 4
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Oh wow!  That is cool.  But what about ZWave?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I will need to read about this.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nothing about ZWave yet but I am sure it will happen, OnHubs have the radio, just not active ATM
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> My Osram Lightify uses the same protocol, with a different endpoint ID.  There's no reason they shouldn't work too.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> OK.  They are going to need to massively ramp up their game to compete with SmartThings...  Which has a site that allows you to receive and send events from the SmartThings hub.  Basic control is kids stuff.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Agreed
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Like, how would I even use this?  Go to a website every time I want to turn on and off a light?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not sure, but I am sure mobile apps and an API will exist
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> They need to make ZigBee and ZWave protocols available for programming with an open API.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm not talking about brillo, weave, and thread.  I'm talking about an actual unifying system that you can go and program.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Like a local IFTTT.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You define your ifs and then your DOs and hook them up.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Google is moving very slowly here.
<DammitJim> am I screwed? WARNING: Security updates for your current Hardware Enablement
<DammitJim> Stack ended on 2016-08-04
<DammitJim> my servers are all on 14.04 LTS and I still have a lot of testing to do before I can upgrade to 16.04 LTS
<ahoneybun> Stack?
<DammitJim> Stack?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> DammitJim I'm a sign holder not a software/hardware enginer. Stack?
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim, http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but 14.04 is still supported
<maxolasersquad> Hardware support has ended.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> heck even 12.04 is still supported till April 2017
<maxolasersquad> I think that means new hardware will not be supported by 14.04.
<ahoneybun> it could be by a new kernel kinda I thinik
<maxolasersquad> That makes sense. New kernels probably have bug fixes, but do not support new hardware.
<maxolasersquad> Though I can't find anything spelling that out.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> does anyone want me to kill the bot for now?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers ping
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @govatent  aswe ll
<floridagram> <govatent> What's up?
<floridagram> <govatent> Going nuts with the glitch?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm on the System76 website lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> did it withot thinking about it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *without
<floridagram> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://support.system76.com/articles/hdmi-audio/
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Yes, that is how it is normally done
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Those steps are not unique to System76, it is the same on most distros
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I know
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just added a few screenshots
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-01
<floridagram> <govatent> I love my system76
<floridagram> <govatent> My next machine will likely be another one unless something more open hits the market
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/C735e9B
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> subs for all!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> t-mobile customers any way
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @govatent what separates a System76 from a high end Dell shipped with Linux?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the hardware is picked out to work best with Linux
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> plus support for it
<floridagram> <govatent> Yup. I know the hardware they pick won't give me any trouble with most Linux distributions
<floridagram> <govatent> That aside, it's just a standard laptop
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/productdetails/inspiron-15-3551-laptop-ubuntu
<floridagram> <KMyers> This may make @RazPi happy but my next machine may be a Lenovo - not upgrading for a while though
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> broken link btw @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://cdn1.rack1.net/lenovo/lp22-320-linux-specs.pdf
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun  you have to wait for it to load.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It takes a minute.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I have a failing thats wrong
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201411-16163/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  cdn1.rack1.net/dell-inspiron-RS23.pdf
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm my Kodi remote will not connect
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> A failing that what is wrong?
<floridagram> <govatent> @KMyers why lenovo?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @govatent check the link and you'll see the specs.
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm not Falling for a rick roll lol
<floridagram> <govatent> Telegram ruined it by unmask the link
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, No, dont use Adams Rick-Roll link, use my Rick-Roll link I posted before his
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Keith's is much better
<floridagram> <KMyers> I may also move to the 2016 MacBook Pro with rectal display
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Slap face
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Bot's still running, I see
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Lenovo's Next Chromebook Will Switch Physical Keyboard for Touch Panel - OMG! Chrome! … http://www.omgchrome.com/lenovo-chromebook-no-physical-keyboard/
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice - I wish it was a bit more powerful though
<maxolasersquad> Everyone want to come to Tallahassee this evening for a party?
<maxolasersquad> We've got ice, bottled water, and lots of canned and non-perishable food.
<maxolasersquad> Oh, and plenty of beer too.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Too far for me to drive for a hurricane party
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> and for a hurticane that is not even going to hit ua down here.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> us*
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> by us I mean South Florida
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I rather save my resources for the launch party
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> JBL Speakers with have Google Now intergation
<floridagram> <KMyers> I saw, I approve3
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> of course lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kLeA16ZKgU
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers after i finish bioshock, i may start windwaker
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Nice
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-02
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> wip
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> f****
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> dude.  you want a host for the bot or something?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - it may be best to kill the bot until you can figure out the issue. Just put a link to telegram in the IRC and a link to the IRC in telegram
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm pretty sure the issue is the bot is running on a workstation
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> y
<floridagram> <KMyers> I think it is on a Linode VM if I recall
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I can't get collabera office docker vm working right for the life of me.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I've been working on it for 3 hours
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have not ventured down that path yet
<floridagram> <KMyers> Oh boy... I think Amazon did something stupid. I ordered 10x 1 kg rolls of Filament for my printer (same color on the same order ) and it looks like Amazon is shipping it as 10 packages instead of one or two boxes
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> UPSat – the first open source hardware and software satellite is delivered! – UPSat … https://upsat.gr/?p=344
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It is on a linode I'm not hosting it
<ahoneybun> I've had to turn off the bot
<ahoneybun> it don't know why it is having connection issues
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Got it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Can anyone test ?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> On irc?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Thanks TMobile
<siva_machina> test
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-03
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Looks like it works
<floridagram> <KMyers> Happy Birthday @itnet7
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> to keith, everyday is someone's birthday... which i guess is generally true
<floridagram> <KMyers> but but but it really is his birthday
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Yep, just saw it in Google now, lol , happy birthday, Chris
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Though, that statement is generally true
<floridagram> <itnet7> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze  thanks guys! 😀
<siva_machina> but everyday is someones unbirthday.....except when it is actually there birthday
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> http://time.com/4478235/donald-trump-taco-truck/
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ha ha
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> That is possibly one of the most creative campaign stunts I've seen
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> My nexus is still beta
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Happy BDay @itnet7
<floridagram> <itnet7> Thank you @ahoneybun !
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I expect to see the update soon. Like I said, no major changes
<floridagram> <itnet7> 😊  @SivaMachina very true,
<siva_machina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qss--VFPolg
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> anyone want to meet up at Underground Coffeehaus?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Can't, more family in town and we are taking them to Jackson's
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nice
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Not this weekend
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Might be a couple more weekends before I can do anything
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea
<floridagram> <Abrerr> O snap, merry birthday Chris!
<floridagram> <itnet7> ☺️ thanks @Abrerr
<siva_machina> bad bot. Stop disconnecting.
<siva_machina> happy Birthday @itnet7
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> yup
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> and chat isn't syncing
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm damn Linode is getting hit again
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-04
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh crap that port won't work?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nope
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that's side
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *sad
<siva_machina> ummm...
<siva_machina> ddos, really?
<ahoneybun> that is weird
<ddos> it just nick
<ahoneybun> yea but DDOS is a bad thing
<ddos> oke I will change
<siva_machina> looks like the name didn't stick
<Guest87553> :-)
<ahoneybun> so your in Fl xdnadea ?
<xdnadea> no
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh?
<xdnadea> I am from Indonesia
<xdnadea> sorry if I have a bad in english
<siva_machina> Are you planning to move to Florida or visist?
<siva_machina> visit
<xdnadea> no
<siva_machina> because this is meant to be the Ubuntu channel for Florida.
<siva_machina> >.>
<xdnadea> oh...
<xdnadea> can I just join?
<xdnadea> I use pinguy
<siva_machina> That isn't up to me I think.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What system was that, up for 9-years?
<ahoneybun> I mean the channel has no rules of who can be i here
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler yep
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That was a question?
<siva_machina> pinguy...
 * siva_machina shudders
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> what was?
<xdnadea> maybe this channel can help around ubuntu and derivative os
<ahoneybun> I think there is an In channel
<siva_machina> someone else can...not touching that one.
<ahoneybun> !help
<ahoneybun> mm
<xdnadea> I am just user and not programmer
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Fwd from AdamOutler: What system was that, up for 9-years?
<ahoneybun> we do not have the bot
<xdnadea> me 40
<xdnadea> :-)
<siva_machina> I am also for the most part just a user....
<ahoneybun> #ubuntu-id
<ahoneybun> xdnadea, ^
<xdnadea> hahahaha... okey...
<siva_machina> there is almost no one in there ahoneybun 
<xdnadea> nice talking with abroad people
<ahoneybun> not kicking anyone out
<siva_machina> Neither am I.... I was just suprised
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What is the IRC channel name?  If the bot were still spamming I'd know this ;)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm?
<xdnadea> I usually read from facebook only
<siva_machina> I am guessing Pinguy doesn' have an irc
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I turned off that topic thing @AdamOutler
<xdnadea> yes it does
<xdnadea> but no one talk now
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> never used it before
<ahoneybun> did they have a reason based on 16.04 yet?
<siva_machina> probably because Antoni scared them off...
<xdnadea> it still 14
<xdnadea> pinguy stalled
<ahoneybun> suprised by what siva_machina ?
<siva_machina> someone not from/in flordia....or the us for that atter joining an irc channel primarly for Ubuntu user in Florida
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What is the name of the IRC channel?
<siva_machina> xdnadea, I think he was planning on killing it off
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ubuntu-us-fl
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Ok
<siva_machina> reason why I do not like pinguy...https://www.techdirt.com/blog/?tag=antoni+norman
<siva_machina> The creator is frankly a douche
<xdnadea> I use pinguy because... I run it without internet connection mostly..
<xdnadea> and it can play mp4 and mp3
<xdnadea> without need intenet connection again
<siva_machina> so can other distros....
<xdnadea> I use it from live usb
<siva_machina> ok then
<xdnadea> yes
<siva_machina> So What is your main OS?
<xdnadea>  windows 7
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> people with Xbox One or PS4 https://www.cheapassgamer.com/topic/357930-redbox-labor-day-games-sale-92-to-911-halo-5-6-and-more/
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://openmw.org/2016/openmw-0-40-0-released/#comments
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> anyone used zenity ?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes, on occasion
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm tryiing to use and it is a pain
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> trying to add a GUI to this : https://github.com/ahoneybun/fresh-install-script
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 how do you use geany is just does not want to run any python I give it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the terminal window it opens is blank
<floridagram> <govatent> Forgot to share that picture from the Sawgrass yesterday
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> wow lol
<floridagram> <govatent> A ton of the displays had crashed.
<floridagram> <mhall119> @ahoneybun I never use its built in terminal or executable launcher
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm
<floridagram> * ahoneybun kicks everyone to plan release party
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ow, you kicked my knee
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm I was aiming for your head
<floridagram> <KMyers> Where is thAT?
<floridagram> <KMyers> You are in mass?
<floridagram> <RazPi> Yes
<floridagram> <RazPi> Whoever designed the thinkpad to charge usb while off needs to be given a Nobel prize
<floridagram> <KMyers> You made a wrong turn in NC then
<floridagram> <RazPi> Yes by far
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @govatent you used airbnb?
<siva_machina> I think south is in the other direction....
<floridagram> <govatent> @ahoneybun yup
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> good times? or bad times?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the roommate and I are looking to go to Halloween Night
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-28
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @RazPi https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/voyager-smart-world-s-most-functional-smart-wallet-fashion-travel#/
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> http://sploid.gizmodo.com/super-sizing-lego-sets-is-the-only-reason-you-need-a-3d-1798494911
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/6wloyp/computer_technicians_of_reddit_what_was_the/
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> Frack... It's been raining for three hours straight.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Pretty much
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Dang.  It hasn't rained here all day.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-29
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> It seemed Tobe loser to Davie
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> to be*
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> It was all around me
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> I had to take a bus on it
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> so i just applied for the google it residency program
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> What's that?
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> https://careers.google.com/jobs#!t=jo&jid=/google/information-technology-residency-program-2300-traverwood-dr-ann-arbor-mi-usa-7360010&
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Interesting
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> i probably won't even get an interview, though
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Good luck @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> thanks
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> @Ivoriesablaze, Meh, that was my thinking before I got hired on at my current location
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Keep your chin up. :)
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, but it's freaking google
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> It's only Google, you mean. :)
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Idk, sounds like an open ended thing
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> 'Do all'
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Learn IT the hard way
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Lol
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @kmyers It is so cool to have a box on the net that I did even the OS installation on. You rock X)
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> For @everyone I'll be (slowly) working on http://5ht.xyz
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Seriously? Man if I had only a few bitcoins..
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I wish I pumped a few thousand dollars into it last year
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> No kidding, I have a bunch of dogecoin somewhere
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> The value of dogecoin did spike a few months ago and the value is about 12x more than it was in January. The problem is that it is a low value coin. 100 XDG = about 17 cents at this moment. It was 100 XDG = 02 cents back in January
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> xD
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> 1 XDG is about 0.0018189 USD
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> That coin symbol looks like a trolling smileyface to me now
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers did you read my messages from yesterday?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I will be honest, I fell asleep very early yesterday. Let be read through the backlog
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Dont doubt yourself like that. Do remember however that Google only accepts a pitifully tiny percent of applicants so even if you dont get an interview, dont take it personally and do something irrational... like get an iPhone
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> xD
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> It's not doubt, I'm qualified for it... But so are thousands of others who are applying
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I wish I can offer some advice but Google is very secretive in their hiring process.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I honestly hope you dont get the job. We cant have you moving so far away
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHXK9glwFBg
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Even if it would mean free Google swag?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I think I got enough of that 😁
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> No such thing
<maxolasersquad> Does the current version of Nextcloud still leave all of those . files for syncing in synced directories?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, Yes
<maxolasersquad> I'm seriously considering moving from Seafile to NextCloud. Seafile has proven to be easier to sysadmin, and has given me much better performance all-around. However they explicitly state that it is just for cloud storage. They have no interest in being a generic cloud provider with apps.
<maxolasersquad> I really dislike the curft *Cloud leaves in directories.
<maxolasersquad> :s/curft/cruft
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I have been using NextCloud for some time now and like it. The app support is nice
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> And I like that it supports WebDAV on machines that dont have a NextCloud client or CLI
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I also like that it has MFA support
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Mm no factory images for Pixel c
<maxolasersquad> Seafile has webdav support too, which is crucial for things like Kodi.
<maxolasersquad> I ran Owncloud for a while, just before the split.
<maxolasersquad> Moved just before the split.
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers you get the autism Speaks email?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I dont recall seeing one today. When was it sent?
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Today, lol
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> One moment, will double check
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Nope. whats up?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I just got the one you sent me. March 8th it is
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> 4th
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I am updating now.  Who's jealous?
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> :D
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Not I
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> :P.  Here I am, feeling like the luckiest kid on the block and +Keith I Myers comes along and takes my lunch money.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I don't have O yet
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Still on DP4 lol
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> <whips out my pixel c and says mine is bigger than yours?
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Did you ota Keith?
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Or fastboot?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> OTA but I had it enrolled in the beta
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I'm betting if I take myself out of the beta I'll get N again
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I did on my Nexus.  I have dp4.  I wonder if it's going to get final soon.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> HRM.  It would force an ota.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> My Pixel was not beta.  My Nexus 5x (blue) is.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> IDK it's kinda annoying but I don't feel like messing with a wipe
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> That notification is annoying
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Someone say something.  I want to see a notification dot.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Pickle juice
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Coooooooooo
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> L
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> You did an OTA?
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Yes
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> https://wukix.com/mocl
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Fav O change is the settings button in drop down menu is now reachable with my thumb.
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> @RazPi, Lissssp
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> You into mobile?
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Development**
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-30
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.amazon.avod.thirdpartyclient&rdid=com.amazon.avod.thirdpartyclient
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Prime Video is in the Play Store now
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> @ahoneybun, Android TV?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Abrerr, It has been on the Shield TV for some time
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Well
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @KMyers the OTA images say not for TMO ?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> could I use it and get off the DP4?
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler WordPress is still high on my pick list but ghost caught my attention with its performance graph
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> https://ghost.org/images/vs/ghost-speed-1024x.png
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Best to wait it out.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, I tried Ghost and was not too impressed with it
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @KMyers thanks for the input, wordpress it is
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Anyone have opinions? I'm looking for decent skype earphones to use in loud cafe's: … https://www.amazon.com/Anker-Headphones-Lightweight-Connection-Sweatproof/dp/B01N6DC2ZE/?tag=aboutcom02lifewire-20&ascsubtag=4140480%7Cgoogle.com%7C%7C%7C99%2C83%2C79%2C99%7C1%7C … https://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Headphones-VAVA-Splashproof-Cancelling/dp/B071JDP15H
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, For the record, I am not sayind it was bad, just that I was not super impressed with it
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @KMyers I understand, but I think the primary benefit I'll gain from using wordpress is knowing how to use wordpress, which is marketable in a pinch..
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Ghost has that shiny "performance" graph though, but that's all
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> 2x Headphones at BJs for less than one
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, WordPress does not have to be slow. Remember most people have their wordpress blog hosted on a shared server with potentially hundreds of other wordpress sites on it. Out of the gate, youdont have that issue
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Yes this is true xD
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I can even install memcached if it takes advantage of it
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I love having shell access to a kvm box, thank youuu
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I even got to install the media myself *_*
<maxolasersquad> This site uses Wordpress and has millisecond load times. https://danielmiessler.com/blog/
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> My site does not have the fastest load times but it is because I use a few images. I do compress them however
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> https://kmyers.me/blog/
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> It would be a bit faster if AMP is in use - https://kmyers.me/blog/amp/
<maxolasersquad> Saying this as someone who doesn't run WP, but does host PHP apps, I'd say keeping plugins to a minimum, running PHP7, using memcache (or equivalent), and using a provider that uses SSD should be the most obvious ways to keep things fast.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I have not converted any of my boxes to use SSDs. Not worth the up front cost at the moment
<maxolasersquad> On my home server I have a mix of SSD and spinning disk. For example, Seafile runs off of an SSD, but the actual data is on a spinning disk.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> No home server here - 3 servers colo'ed in a datacenter
<maxolasersquad> It allows the app to be nice and fast, but accessing the actual files is a big slower, which isn't that big a deal since my upload is the real bottlneck when transferring large files.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I host a company "wiki" with WordPress. It's fast.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I have a single 2-core virtual machine with 512mb of ram
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Website speed test … https://tools.pingdom.com/#!/cK534b/https://kmyers.me/blog/
<maxolasersquad> For the company I work for, we use Linode, which only offers SSD storage. I wish there was a way to attach cheaper spinning drives to our VMs.
<maxolasersquad> So we store a lot of stuff on AWS.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I know, not worried about having the fastest page on the planet. It is still fast enough for most
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Not the fastest?  Grade D!
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> https://tools.pingdom.com/#!/8rjNk/adamoutler.com
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Your page is very simple, mine has a lot of high res images. Append mine with /amp/ and re-run it
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Hehe.  Mine is a static page.
<maxolasersquad> Your subdomain certs aren't working.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Whos?
<maxolasersquad> Adamoutler
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Phew... I renewed all of mine about a week ago and was afraid I missed one
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> https://www.thrifter.com/galaxy-s8-s8-plus-battery-case-deal?utm_source=th_tw&utm_medium=tw_tweet&utm_content=678&utm_campaign=social
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Damn... thats the one I have
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> yea lol
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - I may need your advice with something in a few weeks. I have an idea that I want to build and I am going to need to come up with a elegant way to power it once I have it built. For now, I am going to build this thing and connect it to a USB power bank. I would like to add an integrated power solution to it in the future. I will share more details when I have them
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun>
<floridagram-bot7> http://aax-us-east.amazon-adsystem.com/x/c/Qm84n5QglmZHyudmWv3AGeUAAAFeNJuUGAEAAAFKAZ1FlwM/https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-2-5-Inch-Internal-MZ-75E1T0B-AM/dp/B00OBRFFAS/ref=as_at?creativeASIN=B00OBRFFAS&linkCode=w61&imprToken=e9-4BGhdHl-yXyX3qb-5NA&slotNum=7&tag=kinjagear-20&ascsubtag=7fb33fdf82c0e6a2d1d98a1f69f3bb78e5362403&rawdata=%5Br%7Chttps%3A%2F%2Ft.co%2FBI205WlScB%5Bt%7Clink%5Bp%7C1798637947%5Ba%7CB00OBRFFAS%5Bau%7C5727
<floridagram-bot7> 177402741770316%5Bb%7Clifehacker
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun>
<floridagram-bot7> http://aax-us-east.amazon-adsystem.com/x/c/Qm84n5QglmZHyudmWv3AGeUAAAFeNJuUGAEAAAFKAZ1FlwM/https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-2-5-Inch-Internal-MZ-75E1T0B-AM/dp/B00OBRFFAS/ref=as_at?creativeASIN=B00OBRFFAS&linkCode=w61&imprToken=e9-4BGhdHl-yXyX3qb-5NA&slotNum=7&tag=kinjagear-20&ascsubtag=7fb33fdf82c0e6a2d1d98a1f69f3bb78e5362403&rawdata=%5Br%7Chttps%3A%2F%2Ft.co%2FBI205WlScB%5Bt%7Clink%5Bp%7C1798637947%5Ba%7CB00OBRFFAS%5Bau%7C5727
<floridagram-bot7> 177402741770316%5Bb%7Clifehacker
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01G844OOO/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&condition=all&linkCode=ll2&tag=lz0d6-20&linkId=f8ce32aeb31b16565599354f8c713815
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> :)
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> that's crazy
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I'd be happy with a 500gb upgrade right now
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> running out of space
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I am basically building a custom laptop enclosure for a special SoC. The 13.3 inch LCD Panel takes between 5V and 12V (@ 1-2 AMP) and I need to measure the requirements for the SoC.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> laptop enclosure? 3d printed?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - Why not move things onto a slower disk. Things like a steam library/videos/etc dont have any benefit being on a SSD
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, There will likely be some 3D printing involved
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I don't have videos or steam library
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> not on the laptop really
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> this is my laptop btw
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> What is taking so much space on your laptop?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I only have 240 gbs
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> And does your laptop have an mSATA port?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> nah
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> but I could take out the dvd drive for a hdd slot
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> just need to buy the part
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> What is taking so much space, 240 GB is a pretty large amount of space to chew up
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> good part of the used space is VMs
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> That will do it
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> 30gbs just for Win 10
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> What model is your laptop?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Lenovo IdeaPad Y510P
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> need to get this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NAMUETC/ref=s9u_simh_gw_i2?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pd_rd_i=B00NAMUETC&pd_rd_r=DW0K2QHQVK8R6J8YQ050&pd_rd_w=aBqNQ&pd_rd_wg=qzGkM&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=&pf_rd_r=9XECJ5N6CG4Z6AEB9ASZ&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1cf9d009-399c-49e1-901a-7b8786e59436&pf_rd_i=desktop
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, It looks like it supports a M.2 SSD (42 mm). Although to be honest, If you dont do anything with your optical drive, I would get rid of it in favor of a 1 TB HDD (or 2 TB would be better)
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> wait is that the 20gb thing
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> there is a 24gb ssd thing
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> not sure where it's at
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> It might be
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Hard telling
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Without looking at the board
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> └─sda1   8:1    0  22.4G  0 part /tmp
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I mounted it as a /tmp for now
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I didn't know where it was tbh
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> didn't see it when I took it apart to replace the hdd with an ssd
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> You would see something like https://www.amazon.com/Transcend-512GB-MTS400-Solid-TS512GMTS400/dp/B016W1PP5K/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&qid=1504122038&sr=8-5&keywords=42mm+m.2+ssd&linkCode=ll1&tag=lz0d6-20&linkId=023e6744caa862f25f5ab286e3d52ec7
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> The large ones can get pricey
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> well I didn't see that at all but was not looking at the time
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> yea would be cheaper for replacing the dvd drive
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @KMyers want to take a guest at my bike insurance for the year?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, 50.00
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> not that great lol
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> 208
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> 50 is the tag for 2 years
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> mm I wish this smart plug would work right for my ac unit
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> when I turn it on it does not turn on the unit
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I need a new Android dude to hold my phone.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, That can be done
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I look forward to it!  I use this every day.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Can you print slower or make sure it has more strength somehow?  I was under the impression that was one of your first builds.
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Whattt, link me said Android dude
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Sounds rad
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @KMyers http://wppullzone1.epicmatcha.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/matcha-boosts-energy2.jpg
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I think I may switch away from coffee, not entirely, but you know, for work.
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> http://epicmatcha.com/coffee-vs-matcha-benefits-disadvantages/
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Anybody up for sushi or donuts this weekend? Maybe both?
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> My weekend might be a little busy, which day were you thinking though?
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Saturday
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Hm can't do saturday sorry :(
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> We have the Day 5 viewing Saturday
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> well darn
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I wanted pizza
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Day 5?
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Where do you buy those giant pizzas again
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Dean Anthony's
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Dean Anthony
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> How much did a pie cost?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze, Rooster Teeth show
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I would even up for something on Sunday or Monday (labor day)
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, 30 for the super pie
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @KMyers, $10.00 per topping
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> One of those might be possible depending on my work, I'm railing hard against it the next week or so
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm busy Sunday
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Monday?
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Monday might be good, but I can't stay very late
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Same. I have a busy Tuesday
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-31
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> damn the ubuntu installer is changing a lot
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> O?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Ubuntu not Android
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I just auto removed all of the spare kernels from my closet server.  I may need that.  :0
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> looks very GNOME now
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I'm rebooting now.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> You know I have several Ubuntu machines, right?  I have 4 physical and 12 virtual.  Then several virtual variants.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> nope
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Haha. What?  Really?
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I configure these things all the time. That's why I come to the Ubuntu hours.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> well I know the Surface and a server
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Then my desktop dual boots, and my work laptop, and then I have several VMs.  7-ubuntu server, 3 for testing and then a few here at home.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> damn I basically just have my laptop for everything
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I actually have 3-work laptops.  1 windows running VMs, one laptop with Ubuntu, and one with Windows.   Then my surface, 2-laptops, a desktop, my closet..  oh, and my home security camera system (server) and a crap ton of raspberry pis running raspian mini which is like ubuntu server.  Also all my windows machines that support Windows 10 run "Ubuntu" in WSL.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Damn
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> So.. 12 physical machines???  Ish?
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> closet-server survived the autoremove of 18 kernels!
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I have to give a class to the new guy on Android Exploits.  I did a talk in 2012 at Big Android BBQ with Jordan Keyes on Android Exploits.  That was back when I would recommend you root your device for security purposes because you could patch the hole.  The paradigm changed somewhere between then (Android 4.2) and Android 5.0 (SELinux), so 3-releases.  I'm not sure if Kernel Address Space Layout
<floridagram-bot7> Randomization(Android 4.4), or SELinux was more important.
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> good morning~
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> So is it normal to receive a personalized response to an application to Google?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, Morning
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Sometimes
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> @Ivoriesablaze, They dig ya
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Asking about offer deadlines and anticipated graduation date
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Could be an AI response
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> From a named Google account
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Sure.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Maybe there is a guy who was told to pick a few facts and respond personally with a template.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I like x and the y.  Are you available for a call on ddmmyyyy?
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> But it's not a flat out rejection letter, though
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> So I guess it's not bad
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> What did it say?
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> To confirm my anticipated graduation and if I have any offer deadlines.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> To see if you have anything holding you back from moving I think
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Sounds like it.  Embellish your other offers but mention the prestige of Google.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> You're young.  Get Google under your belt
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I'd love to talk about my days at Google.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I've got a wife and family.  I can't just pack up and move to California.  But I would do it if I were you.
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> This ones in Michigan... Lol
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> Hopefully not Flint
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Oh Shit
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/903272456323989506
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> As snap
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Got the weather on mute here, didn't read hurricane. :(
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> It is expected to get to a Cat 4 by early next week... A Florida Landfall is possible
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Yikes.
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> I'll pretend I didn't read that
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> A South Florida and Alabama and Mississippi and Louisiana impact is  very likely
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Woo!!! Paid time off!!!
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> With probably no power...
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Dammit!
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> You could start canoing if you loose power
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> True
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Darnit.  I might have to put up those shutters!
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> It has been almost 12 years since we got hit with anything too nasty (Wilma)
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> I don't remember Wilma being to bad or South Florida
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> For
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> It was very bad, I was without power for close to 6 weeks
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> sounds about right
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Since I haven't finished my degree program, they can't take me
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze what position did you apply for?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Fluffer
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> IT residency program
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> I was so excited, too
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> Maybe keep an eye on it and see if they have one open when you finish
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> https://hackernoon.com/the-fcc-gov-website-lets-you-upload-documents-and-host-them-there-bdcd5c1a5b8b
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Derp...
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm so upset right now
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> About the job thing
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Like about to cry upset, though I should be happy, I guess, that my resume was good enough for Google to actually look at me
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Still
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> What happened?
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Because I'm still in a degree program, they can't consider me
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Thats not abnormal
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> It complicates things for employers
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> I just want to get out of this job so much
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I know
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi - Awake?
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @KMyers What's up?
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @KMyers solved the problem of using a watch strap with this watch btw, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K0XQB04/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> One sec, Let me read the fine print on something real uick
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @KMyers local raspi3 distrubut or
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> A while back seeing the guy at a maker event he said I could phone him and buy some pi's, might be good for anyone!
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Not sure if he only has kits or individual pi's though
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> He does https://www.makerbright.com/raspberry-pi-kits?p=2
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> That tech support pic.  I was about to share it and the share button isn't working on Oreo apparently.
<maxolasersquad> Our lead developer is moving on and I'm getting the position.
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Does anyone want to do undergrounds on Saturday? I need a day out before Monday
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Isnt Monday a Holiday?
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> It is, but I need to get out on Saturday, last thing I want to do is mope
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Is still be up for hanging out on Monday as well
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> There is no reason to mope. You even said you had low expections from the start.
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> When they express interest and the only reason they can't take me is literally a piece of paper, it tends to get to you
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze google google interviews, you'll find that they tend to do several month long rounds and reject often for seemingly no reason at all. There's a lot of bitterness about it.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> No. That is why they did not process with pre-screening. After pre-screening, they will then go with an interview followed by another interview. Thousands with similar pieces of paper are likely trying to get the same position and only one will make it - again, no reason to mope or feel bad
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> It's a residency program, so they probably take a few, but I get what you're saying
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> But I couldn't even get an interview because I'm still in a degree program
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Google is also very secretive in their hiring processes - there is really no way to know what the real qualifications are
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Even if you had the degree, there is likely less than 1% of applicants that will make it to an interview
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Even if you had one, that really means nothing. Trust me on that
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> http://www.businessinsider.com/my-nightmare-interviews-with-google-2009-11
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> http://wsvn.com/news/us-world/irma-becomes-category-2-hurricane-may-intensify/
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Yes, Going to be getting emergency supplies this weekend. I am mostly stocked up but a few extra things wont hurt (mainly wet dog food)
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Sounds like I might should get a battery backup or solar panels
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> If you can both
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I ordered a 2nd USB solar panel this morning. I have plenty of USB battery packs
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> which one?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XBGSS2R/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&psc=1&linkCode=ll1&tag=lz0d6-20&linkId=5cb1a934ad2c6ccc43db31e433c56217
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Should be here tomorrow
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> !!!!!
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @_@
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I was looking at those when I was researching camping gear!!
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I have a smaller one (10W) that I use to top off batteries. This one should be better
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Got an AC solution?
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> That might be a good idea, but if the hurricane hits, I'ma get outta here.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0196GQAKM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> @RazPi  that's my ac solution.
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> XD I meant.. air conditioner
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MR562AB/_encoding=UTF8/ref=as_li_ss_tl?coliid=I3BDCMT360NTJ4&colid=1DU9D04SVLS25&linkCode=ll1&tag=lz0d6-20&linkId=be40c0cd3a80cceaef0f1343711c4200 Looks better
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Heh.  Then my solution is to plug in to that .
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> My internet rage is growing http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/forget-linux-use-windows/
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> hnnnnngh
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> until you try programming
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> then nothing about windows makes sense
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> or anything beyond clickclickinstall
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> So is anybody up for Saturday?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, It depends. @ahoneybun is having the Day 5 viewing on Saturday. it depends on when it is done
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Is this something all of you are going to?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-01
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Well me and Keith are going since it's at my house lol
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh, any chance I can come, too?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Of course! That should not even be a question tbh
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> and the Play Store is actiong u
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> *acting up
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> :(
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> No issues here
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> can't install any app
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> downloads it but does not install
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Does it error out or just hang?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> just hangs
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I've cleared the cache and such
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Just give it some time. It does that on a few of my devices from time to time. I normally just set my phone down and do something else for a bit
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Clearing the cache may make it worse.
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> Mine errored on a Chrome update. But it fixed itself
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> https://i.imgur.com/SqGfRZl.jpg
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<maxolasersquad> Man, most of those arguments in the anti-Linux article are quite specious. Bugs? Really. Linux has more developers on it that Windows by far. Installing Linux Is Hard? Maybe, but far easier than Windows.
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Why did I click on that article? Now I'm getting triggered
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> That guy apparently have used a Linux distro in 15 years
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Wireless issues? I haven't had a problem with any internal cards since before unity!
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I think points 1,2,6, and 8 are valid.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Joel, buy a new laptop and stick Ubuntu on it.  Chances are that something major isn't supported.  That happened to me 3 years ago on an HP laptop and on my Surface Pro.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, Tagging the post for reference.
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> I personally haven't had any major issues with an Asus laptop I bought about 3 years ago
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> The keyword is new.  Like within months of the hardware platform release.
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Even then
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> The only issue was eufi
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> As in you likely won't have good luck if you purchase something built to support an i9 processor right now.
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Because so many people are going to buy a $1000 processor right now
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I'm sure there's plenty of @KMyers  and @me's out there who are interested but waiting for the greenlight on support and bugs.
<maxolasersquad> 7 is the only one I'm seeing that is obviously correct.
<maxolasersquad> 7-zip, Microsoft Office, Outlook, Dreamweaver? Really. Nobody uses Linux and misses any of those.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> #2 has a incorrect title
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Market share does not equal updates
<maxolasersquad> Software updates are on of the biggest headaches of using Windows. It's too hard.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Linux supported PowerPC long after Apple dropped it I think
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @maxolasersquad, Yeppppp
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @KMyers any good feelings about litecoin?
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> BTW, what time should I get there tomorrow?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Starts at 2pm, Keith and I are getting pizza
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun remember when Linus Torvalds said "Nvidia, F u"?  The same thing applies to all of the other MFGs.  Look for something like a hardware macro device for Linux.  They aren't supported.  I gave up several hardware devices that didn't support Linux when I switched over several years ago.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Oh I know
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> The Nvidia is only a small part.  Look at the keyboard and mouse support.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> @maxolasersquad that's partially true.  However due to my ties with outlook word, and excel macros, I can't primarily use Linux on several of my machines.   So I have to give him that one
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Should I try to get to a train station by around 1 then?
<maxolasersquad> There are definitely people in professional positions that need certain software. Photoshop, Office, and Final Cut Pro are all software the specific people may not be able to do without for professional reasons.
<maxolasersquad> However, to use those as examples as to why people in general shouldn't bother trying Linux is not being realistic.
<maxolasersquad> I'm sure if someone asked you their opinion about switching to Linux you wouldn't say, "You are going to miss your Office macros." Those are for niche users.
<maxolasersquad> Just like an average person using Linux wouldn't miss apt if they switched to Windows.
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> Dual booting.... Having a work computer
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> A virtual  machine
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> So unless someone can't really use a VM for what they need to do, or want to dual boot, or can't afford another computer. Their is still someway to do what they  need to do for work and still use Linux as their primary os
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> @maxolasersquad I'm not saying people shouldn't try Ubuntu, but if those softwares are a deal killer, then they should be mentioned as a deal killer.  Realistically a computer is a tool.  You wouldn't take a 4x4 to a drag race, and you wouldn't use a wrench as a drill.  When you set up a computer to use Linux instead of Windows, you have way more granular control and less creature comforts. If 90% of what
<floridagram-bot7> you need is taken care of but 10% isn't, that's something you need to know.    Again, I'm not saying the article is correct, but I am saying there are exactly 4 valid points made out of 10.
<maxolasersquad> I agree. Practicality should always win. No OS is for everyone, and I think that's a very good thing.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/09/01/deal-alert-googles-daydream-view-vr-headset-just-39-99-50-off-verizon/
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> For all Pixel Owners
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Doh, is only I had waited a month
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> If**
<maxolasersquad> I've been running Ubuntu 17.10 on my Dell 1420n, a ten-year old laptop. Considering the age of this machine it is running fantastic. I think the move to Gnome is a huge part of it running so well.
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Gnome, really? Probably not the de I'd have gone with if hardware was a factor.
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Awesome to hear
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> I'm lucky that I'm in a place career wise where it doesn't matter what os I use. It's Windows where I work, mostly. But I don't need Windows for the core of my work. :)
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> That said, my workstations at work are Windows but I remote into Linux machines. And when I get home and want to lab it out, it's certainly doable on Linux.
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Blessed art thou home laptop
<maxolasersquad> Gnome is very responsive on this old thing. It runs about as good as it did the day I purchased it, except the number pad on the keyboard is broken.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze, Yea sure
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay, Hollywood?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> yep yep, do you get there at 1pm?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Actually @Ivoriesablaze - let me work out some details. I may be up in Boynton Beach tomorrow to go to Dean Anthony's and if so, I would not mind bringing you down with me
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @Abrerr What kind of work?
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @AdamOutler I'm more or less stuck on windows but I keep an msys dev environment
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> Dogefox
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> Firedoge
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> @RazPi I generally use Cygwin when I can't use Windows Subsystem for Linux. WSL removes the need for Cygwin in what I do.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> When is the next Ubuntu hour?
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> Whenever it is might depend on Irma
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> https://youtu.be/duhUjTHaNWo
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-02
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @AdamOutler Can WSL compile windows binaries?
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I'm mainly using msys2 as a compiler and library management tool
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> @RazPi, Networking
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> @SivaMachina, Blahhh, this storm need to disappear.
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> Hopefully it will...
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> Maybe with a sharp turn right
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> I have time scheduled off work about the time this thing may get here but I'm part of a fly out team. I'd like to not cancel plans to be stuck flying out to GA for more work.
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> @SivaMachina, Fingers crossed
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> some faith in humans: https://youtu.be/3uoJtF03QQg?t=146
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> 3 people come to stop a guy from jumping
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers what's the plan?
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Raz wsl compare windows binaries?
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Compile?  No.
<floridagram-bot7> <Hector Arista> @Ivoriesablaze Keith's on the road. Be by the trirail (Boynton Beach station by the hack lab) between 11:30 and noon.
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @AdamOutler yes I have to compile windows native x.x
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Well, then, you do need a windows shell.  Have you tried power shell?  It was created because bash was better than cmd, but there were politics that prevented enhancing cmd.  I do prefer Cygwin which actually is bash.  Also I have a "apt-cyg" script that lets me install anything like apt does.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I am in Boynton Beach now
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Of course you are... I'm still waking up
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, If you can meet me at the Boynton Beach Tri Rail station between 11:30 and Noon. I will drive you back. I need to do some shopping
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, okay
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - how many RSVPed?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Not many tbh
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @KMyers me you and 2 people from RT Florida
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I will get one pizza
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> So I may be switching to T-Mobile
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, You should
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> Crickets customer service makes Metros look good
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers on my way
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, We are at Dean Anthony's now
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> what does this magical place look like
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> omg @KMyers I think there's a Dean Anthony's BY MY HOUSE
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> 357 Congress Ave 33426
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> The mind meeting you at Dean Anthony's or the Tri Rail station
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, Yes... That is exactly where I am right now
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> !!!
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @KMyers How do you order the giant pizza?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> get down here @RazPi
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> get a ride
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> And am I going to be picking up Raz
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @ahoneybun I can't I'm meeting some college friends today, we planned ahead a while back
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> that's not that big really
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Otherwise hnnnnngh
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay so back to my question, am I meeting you at Dean Anthony's or am I meeting you at the Tri-Rail station?
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Is that the giant pizza? The one for 30usd?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @RazPi https://dashwallets.com/
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> oh btw the Connect Watch with AsteroidOS will be preorder for the US as well
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @ahoneybun ooh cool
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @KMyers what's the name of that pizza? How do you order it @_@
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers !!!!!!!!!!!!
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> new wallet https://dashwallets.com/collections/bifold/products/ultra-slim-id-bifold @RazPi
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Guys guys I'm trying to drive right now so I'm trying to get Keith to answer me
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> yea I know
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Tri Rail
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Tri Rail. I just went to Dean Anthony's to get the Pizza
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> Where are you?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> In route. Give me a few moments
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, We are outside
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Um... Does anyone want to buy my 2 week old MonoPrice MP Select Mini 3D Printer (~$200 ish)
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> You can get them for $179.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, That is for the V1, this the V2 (I will also throw in a roll of filament )
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Sure.  I will take it.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Google/PayPal/cash app?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Google Wallet is best KeithIokepaMyers@gmail.com
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Let me know the color of filament. I have White, Wood and a few others
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I'd like the wood fiament.  But I think I want the most of the cheapest so I can get the hang of it.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> You know.. room for error.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I will give you the wood and a partial roll of something cheaper
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I will make sure it is calibrated and I will pre-slice the model for the Android phone holder so you can print from the SD card.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Cool! We are going into the outernet later for Pokemans. Are you around?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I am at @ahoneybun 's right now. It would depend on where you go and when
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> We are heading out in an hour or two to head from my house to Pembroke Pines City Center, or maybe just to starbucks.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Not sure. Maybe tomorrow if your schedule allows it
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> sure!
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Doesn't Aaron live somewhere near me?  I don't know where.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I do
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Well if you guys want to pick out some place to meet up, we can do it then.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> We will probably be out for a few hours.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> He actually lives closer to Myako then he does to you
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> oh, ok. well we can go to the end of pines blvd.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I need to get it from my house first. Aaron lives at the end of pines
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Nope I don't
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Right. Hollywood
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Nope
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> ok.  well, let's do myako tomorrow then?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Pembroke Rd and 441 but I need to get it from my house . You know vaguely how far that is
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I maybe up to that
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Oh, he lives by Mojo?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> About 15 minutes
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Ok.   Yeah.  It's odd that the time difference is so large on that side of town.   Out west I can make it all the way from the glades to pembroke pines city center in about 20 minutes.  But then it takes so much longer to get the last 2 major blocks to Mojo.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-03
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> And I just found it about this
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/05/16/mp3_dies_nobody_noticed/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - let me know when you want to meet up. I did a test print and made sure everything prints properly
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Happy birthday @itnet7
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ^
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> Happy birthday Chris
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.amazon.com/Mionix-Wei-RGB-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B072QYJ7X5/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1504458684&sr=1-2-spons&keywords=mionix&psc=1&linkCode=sl1&tag=socialtech109-20&linkId=1d7bfe93feab910b9307bd753732dc43  this keyboard has an "OS" key instead of a Windows key
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers how about 5, in your area?  We are looking for somewhere new to eat out in that area.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, What sort of place ?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I don't know.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Something that can handle my wife's vegan tastes
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, There is a place that recycles old telephone books
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sweet Tomatoes
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> we have one of those here.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What else is there/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Fuddruckers
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> OH! yeah.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It's in your area
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's been a while since I've been to one of those.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Is there a fudruckers out in your area?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No. It's by you. I75 and pines. I am sure the vegie burger is vegan friendly
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Do you want to meet us there around 5?  or should we head out to you after we go to Fudruckers?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I can meet you around there. Not sure how hungry I am just yet
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I cannot believe I lost to a dog...
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> At least I put up a good fight but Yuru destroyed me
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> We're heading out. We're going to be there at 5
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers you nearby?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Will head over in a sec. An install is taking a bit longer than expected. Eat without me
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Thanks you guys 😎
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Re: Happy Birthday 😁
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> @itnet7 np
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> It seems gas stations are already taking advantage of the potential hit of a hurricane
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea it sucks
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> So far the cheapest I have seen is 2.55
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Got some water
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Only 2 32 packs since they were getting low at walmart
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, If you want to hit BJs tomorrow and get some. Let me know.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers that's going to take a week or so to go that distance
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'll be up for it, but maybe my parents got more not sure
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Let me know. I am planning a small run
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> When?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-27
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> Is that a blackberry?
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Actually people have been disappointed by the keyboard. The initial reviews have overwhelmingly said the keyboard is not it's strong point. The messenging center and some of the blackberry apps are the stand out
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-28
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze @AdamOutler 0.25/gal off at she'll with T-Mobile today
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Shell*
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-29
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Yes I just filled up
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Same
<floridagram-bot5> <govatent> Free Pandora for a year
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwgaTYOx0RI
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Ha, I just watched that a while ago
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> about an hour ago
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> I didn't know that's what single sign on meant.
<floridagram-bot5> <SivaMachina> really Penn Dutch?
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Well played
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-30
<floridagram-bot5> <SivaMachina> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/warhammer-40000-space-marine
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-01
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> @KMyers you have Chromebook contacts right?
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> It depends, I do have some
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> When you log in as a child and internet is not available, it logs them out entirely and requires a parent to log in the next time. This is a major annoyance because internet shuts off at 0930 for the kids.
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> Any chance you know someone who can help with that?
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> I don't have a contact for that specifically but I do see how it can be annoying. I would post it in the Chromebook Reddit to see if someone else has had that happen and how they fix it
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> There's no fix.  It has to do with account management.
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Work around would have been the better word
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> You can't fix account management.  It doesn't seem like that would be something that could ever be fixed unless there was a code change. I postulate what is happening is they don't get a response from the login so they log out.
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> I am only familiar with GSuite Management, not the family management. I know there are some flags in chrome://flags that can tweak some of the settings without code changes
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> You could also submit it as a feature request on the chromium dev bug tracker
<floridagram-bot5> <govatent> I want to introduce everyone to octavious. He's a hedgehog
<floridagram-bot5> <govatent> He's having fun at my local park.
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> Nice!
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> Does he roll and collect rings?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-02
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> I have 2 myself
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> I used to have an ethernet spider, but I let him go :\
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> Hedgehogs pretty docile?
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Except when they puff up
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> @KMyers yessss
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> Puffing up a defence mechanism, or they just do it regardless?
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> DarkReader, ahhhhh - so good. Dark all of the things
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Defense
<floridagram-bot5> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @govatent
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> That's a bit of a trip
<floridagram-bot5> <govatent> Nice!
<floridagram-bot5> <govatent> We found out that our hedgehog is even more friendly at the park. He loves it out there.
<floridagram-bot5> <ahoneybun> @KMyers, Yep.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-08-30
<maxolasersquad> https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-readies-exfat-patents-for-linux-and-open-source/
